# NFL Predictions week 4



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

WEEK 4 GAMES 

SAINTS AT DETROIT .................. BEARS AT BUFFALO
COWBOYS AT ST LOUIS ................ DOLPHINS AT KANSAS CITY
PANTHERS AT GREEN BAY .............. BROWNS AT PITTSBURGH
JETS AT JACKSONVILLE................ TEXANS AT PHILEDELPHIA
GIANTS AT ARIZONA ................. BUCCANEERS AT CINCINATTI
PATRIOTS AT SANDIEGO ............... TITANS AT OAKLAND
VIKINGS AT SEATTLE ................. BRONCOS AT BALTIMORE

Just pick the 14 winners. 
Good Luck.
Congrats to Manicial1 for finishing 13-1 last week....NICE PICKS!!


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Last Week 11-3 .786 Season 27-19 .704
Better than the Swami! 

Winnners in *BOLD*
Week 4:

*SAINTS*AT DETROIT 
BEARS AT *BUFFALO*
COWBOYS AT *ST LOUIS*
DOLPHINS AT *KANSAS CITY*
PANTHERS AT *GREEN BAY*
BROWNS AT *PITTSBURGH*
JETS AT *JACKSONVILLE*
TEXANS AT *PHILADELPHIA*
*GIANTS* AT ARIZONA
*BUCCANEERS* AT CINCINATTI
*PATRIOTS* AT SAN DIEGO
TITANS AT *OAKLAND*
VIKINGS AT *SEATTLE*
*BRONCOS* AT BALTIMORE


----------



## kmccoach (Jul 6, 2002)

10-6 LAST WEEK(1st week) We need a big week.

SAINTS over DETROIT .................. BUFFALO over CHICAGO
ST LOUIS over COWBOYS................KANSAS CITY over MIAMI
GREEN BAY over CAROLINA ............PITTSBURGH over BROWNS
JETS over JACKSONVILLE................ PHILADELPHIA over HOUSTON
GIANTS beat ARIZONA ................. BUCCANEERS beat CINCINATTI
PATRIOTS beat SANDIEGO ..............OAKLAND beats TITANS
VIKINGS beat SEATTLE ................. BRONCOS beat BALTIMORE


Mail them in

Keith


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

This doesn't look like another 13-1, but here goes:

NEW ORLEANS over Detroit................CHICAGO over Buffalo
ST. LOUIS over Dallas.....................MIAMI over Kansas City
GREEN BAY over Carolina..............PITTSBURGH over Cleveland
JACKSONVILLE over Jets...........PHILADELPHIA over Houston
ARIZONA over Giants...............TAMPA BAY over Cincinnati
NEW ENGLAND over San Diego....OAKLAND over Tennessee
SEATTLE over Minnesota..............DENVER over Baltimore


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

Allright, lets see how this week goes.....

SAINTS over DETROIT (Duh!)
BEARS over BUFFALO (Tough one)
ST LOUIS over COWBOYS (At home, against a weak Dallas team. They couldn't possible blow this one too? Right?)
DOLPHINS over KANSAS CITY (Go fish, GO!)
GREEN BAY over PANTHERS (Could be a good game.)
BROWNS over PITTSBURGH (Going against the grain on this one.)
JACKSONVILLE over JETS (Ugly game.)
PHILADELPHIA over TEXANS (Eagles soar.)
GIANTS over ARIZONA (More boos coming Plummer's way.)
BUCCANEERS over CINCINATTI (AAAArrggghh! Go Pirates!)
SANDIEGO over PATRIOTS [San Diego Super Chargers, San Diego Super Chargers, YEAH! (I know, I know. Big charger fan, what can I say? Never give up, never surrender!)]
OAKLAND over TITANS (Hate the raiders, but the Titans not so good.)
SEATTLE over VIKINGS (Moss is an A$$.)
BRONCOS over BALTIMORE (Go Greasy!)


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Bears over Bills
Steelers over Browns
Rams over Cowboys
Eagles over Texans
Dolphins over Chiefs
Saints over Lions
Jets over Jaguars
Giants over Cardinals
Buccaneers over Bengals
Patriots over Chargers
Raiders over Titans
Seahawks over Vikings
Broncos over Ravens
Packers over Panthers


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Here are the win/loss records of the GridIron Guru's going into Monday nights game........correct me if I'm wrong.

Charles Oliva 9-4
Maniacal1 8-5
kmccoach 7-6
Timco 7-6
John Corn 6-7

Looks like we all picked Denver in tonights game.


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

My disappointing week is tempered by my Chargers beating the Patriots. WOOHOO!


----------



## RandyAB (Apr 4, 2002)

How 'Bout Them Cowboys!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Week 4 record


Charles Oliva 9-5
Maniacal1 8-6
kmccoach 7-7
Timco 7-7
John Corn 6-8


----------



## gensy (Oct 4, 2005)

Any picks for week 5?


----------

